# What are some beliefs you used to have?



## selfconcile (Apr 7, 2018)

The further back you go the more likely you are to find beliefs that you no longer have, at least in the same way. What are some of yours? What stage of life were you in at the time, and what influenced their development? Why do you no longer believe them?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 10, 2018)

There will be corporate wars

Girls are icky

War on Terror was real

The reds were a real threat in the Cold War

Hollywood is cool

Movie directors have all the power

Sven Hassel books are based on real events

Affirmative Action is needed

Stephen A smith is a serious guy

LeBron James is nice

Jeremy Lin must be a top player

Michael Bay sucks

Direct to DVD movies suck

The NBA is not rigged to any extent

Current music is the best

Moderators can be trusted

The Star Wars EU continuity is forever

i need to push my politics on people


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 10, 2018)

That santa was real. The earth was flat and if you kept walking you would fall off. That sex sucked turned out to be wrong. That love dont exist but maybe there is a possibility it does you just gotta wait a little longer for it then others.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 10, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> That santa was real. The earth was flat and if you kept walking you would fall off. That sex sucked turned out to be wrong. That love dont exist but maybe there is a possibility it does you just gotta wait a little longer for it then others.


I used to believe if you got strong enough, and you sat down on a chair, you could lift that chair with yourself on it and then fly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 10, 2018)

I used to believe that people are mostly decent inside and make decisions based on their good senses and logic. However, life showed me it doesn't always happen this way. And the realization helped me a lot in life, so it all worked out in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 10, 2018)

I used to believe that each star in the sky is a soul of someone who died. I still believe that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 12, 2018)

When I was a kid I was under the impression Michael Jordan invented basketball. True story.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That if you were a good person, good things would happen to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Djomla (Apr 13, 2018)

Sex is dirty and not healthy.
Old evil grannies from telenovelas are evil im real life as well. 
If you're a good guy, good things will happen to you.


----------



## Trog (Apr 13, 2018)

When I was a kid I believed in Santa Claus, and magic, and if Santa Claus was magic then he should be able to give me presents that don't exist, such as an actual living Pikachu. 
Also as a really young kid, I thought girls were icky/had cooties (whatever that is). Girls at school knew I thought this so they would try to touch me to freak me out and I would run away.
For a while in my teenage years I was really pretentious, and thought that all music that was popular and came out in the 21st century was bad, and that music played on real (non-digital) instruments was the only kind worth anything. I've changed my mind since then, though I'd still say a lot of popular music today isn't my kind of thing, but there are some songs I like.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 13, 2018)

I used to think there might be a higher power looking out for me. Now I think the fate of humans is pretty random.


----------



## Harmonie (Apr 13, 2018)

I used to be a Christian and believed in God. I was raised that way. Although I never really held the belief myself. I never found any reason to believe for myself. I thought my family and community had been legitimately connected to by this being and that either I would be someday as well or something was just wrong with me.

Even today, I still think something is wrong with me, which is why I couldn't feel like everyone else did at church. I could never get caught up in it all like them. However, I don't think it is stopping me from connecting with any actual real being, and to be honest, if it stopped me from being fully straddled along with this toxic belief system maybe it's not all bad...


----------



## Hubris (Apr 13, 2018)

I used to believe that people who said "Let's blow this popsicle stand" were cool.


----------



## Monna (Apr 14, 2018)

I used to believe that I was reasonable but really I'm just crazy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 14, 2018)

when i was 6/7 years old there was a brief period of time i convinced myself i was the "chosen one" because the sun and occasionally the moon always kept following me around and shining their light on me. i also thought around that time period that the earth and life was created 2000~ years ago.

i wasn't a bright kid.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 14, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> when i was 6/7 years old there was a brief period of time i convinced myself i was the "chosen one" because the sun and occasionally the moon always kept following me around and shining their light on me. i also thought around that time period that the earth and life was created 2000~ years ago.
> 
> i wasn't a bright kid.



That was so cute.


----------



## hysoka uchiha (Apr 20, 2018)

The reality of the bible
scientific explanation as infallible free from mistakes and wild speculations
The reality of Top gear 
a few other things.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 20, 2018)

When I was young I used to think I was a Super Saiyan and that one day Kid Buu would come from the sky and attack my school. Then I would power up and protect all my friends and be hailed as a hero. 

...i can't believe that pink cunt let me down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Apr 21, 2018)

That people of recent centuries were more influential than people of the past that could be named but people like some Mesopotamian rulers made innovations that allowed empires to form, for example, even though they only influenced a relatively small geographical area compared to people of recent times that have more or less influenced the entire world.


----------



## Marco 8 Ball Palma (Apr 30, 2018)

Eggs will hatch in my stomach.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 4, 2018)

I used to be a Christian, now I'm an occultist.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 9, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> when i was 6/7 years old there was a brief period of time i convinced myself i was the "chosen one" because the sun and occasionally the moon always kept following me around and shining their light on me. i also thought around that time period that the earth and life was created 2000~ years ago.
> 
> i wasn't a bright kid.


I still don't give a darn how old life on Earth is.


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2018)

Santa is real.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 29, 2018)

-Friends are very important.
-You have to go to church to talki with God.
-It's cool to be popular kid at school.
-Anime is stupid.
-Every Human is good.
-If you don't use manipulation,you are good person(how stupid I used to be).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LesExit (May 30, 2018)

That if I ate an acorn a tree would grow in my stomach. 

That I was straight. 

That the queer community was lit. 

That I wanted nothing to do with my little sister. 

That hamburger helper was good. The fuck was I thinking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

-God isn't real
-Santa Claus is real
-Life was my own personal tv show 
-I could control thunder
-Hillary Clinton was the way to go

Just to name a few.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> -God isn't real
> -Santa Claus is real
> -Life was my own personal tv show
> -I could control thunder
> ...


Life was my personal TV show. LOL.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Life was my personal TV show. LOL.



Yeah, I thought that I was the main character and everyone else were either co-stars or extras. I mostly blame 90s-2000s Disney sitcoms for that.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Yeah, I thought that I was the main character and everyone else were either co-stars or extras. I mostly blame 90s-2000s Disney sitcoms for that.


Souka. I treat life like a game(sometimes). When I don't like someone, I manipulate this person or try to make them looking stupid. I'm like Ichimaru in a few aspects.  I'm also not serious, when I can afford to do this(example:when I play games with weaker opponents).


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Souka. I treat life like a game(sometimes). When I don't like someone, I manipulate this person or try to make them looking stupid. I'm like Ichimaru in a few aspects.  I'm also not serious, when I can afford to do this(example:when I play games with weaker opponents).



Manipulating people irl is pretty fun. The trick is remembering where all your web of manipulations connect so that everything doesnt go falling apart.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Manipulating people irl is pretty fun. The trick is remembering where all your web of manipulations connect so that everything doesnt go falling apart.


Sure. It is  funnier when you lower your intelligence in order to gather more information.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Sure. It is  funnier when you lower your intelligence in order to gather more information.



Which reminds me of a couple more beliefs:

-That I could manipulate life like Light or Lelouch
-That I could be Inuyasha

I've since learned to never underestimate anyone when I do any social area manipulating. And that I can't live the demon dog life too well.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Which reminds me of a couple more beliefs:
> 
> -That I could manipulate life like Light or Lelouch
> -That I could be Inuyasha
> ...


I also don't underestimate people, but I'm not concetrated on less intelligent people as much as on smart ones. I has also weird ability and a lot of luck. When someone stands behind me I can sense him. It is probably aftermath of being bullied as a kid/teenager(from 7 years old to these days).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cheeky (May 31, 2018)

Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, and Christianity.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Manipulating people irl is pretty fun. The trick is remembering where all your web of manipulations connect so that everything doesnt go falling apart.


What if it goes wrong??


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What if it goes wrong??


Say sth like that. "It was a joke, but you I knew that you are smart enough to notice it".


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Say sth like that. "It was a joke, but you I knew that you are smart enough to notice it".


Hey some people think they can get away with it so who knows.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Hey some people think they can get away with it so who knows.


It would work(around 8/10 times), if you played nice guy before. You know, someone who is clumsy,shy and helpful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What if it goes wrong??



Personally I always make plans for failure. I make several assumptions on how whatever schemes I have might fall apart, and plan accordingly on how to save them or bail myself out.

If all else fails...I take whatever karma gives me and move on. Learn from the mistakes and get better next time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Personally I always make plans for failure. I make several assumptions on how whatever schemes I have might fall apart, and plan accordingly on how to save them or bail myself out.
> 
> If all else fails...I take whatever karma gives me and move on. Learn from the mistakes and get better next time.


Big brains think same way. I also create at least 2 plans to take control over the situation.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Big brains think same way. I also create at least 2 plans to take control over the situation.



Its a must unless you want to end up similar to Light at the end of Death Note.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Personally I always make plans for failure. I make several assumptions on how whatever schemes I have might fall apart, and plan accordingly on how to save them or bail myself out.
> 
> If all else fails...I take whatever karma gives me and move on. Learn from the mistakes and get better next time.


What if they slap you


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Big brains think same way. I also create at least 2 plans to take control over the situation.


Pick the ugly to get a free drink


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Its a must unless you want to end up similar to Light at the end of Death Note.


Or Gin Ichimaru from Bleach or Tobito from Naruto.
Fuck. How did you know who is my favourite character in Death Note? When I feel that I take the control I say "Everything is going according to a plan"


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What if they slap you



That would honestly be the best outcome lol. I can take a simple slap.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Pick the ugly to get a free drink


Convince parents to buy you new console.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> That would honestly be the best outcome lol. I can take a simple slap.


You can always call Police(if there were no witnesses and person you talk to didn't record it).


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Or Gin Ichimaru from Bleach or Tobito from Naruto.
> Fuck. How did you know who is my favourite character in Death Note? When I feel that I take the control I say "Everything is going according to a plan"



I think everyone with manipulative minds have a soft spot for Light and can see some of themselves in him. Thats what makes the show so brilliant is how frighteningly relatable it is.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Convince parents to buy you new console.


I wonder if Rai and Rin are like this


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I think everyone with manipulative minds have a soft spot for Light and can see some of themselves in him. Thats what makes the show so brilliant is how frighteningly relatable it is.


I watched Death Note from October 2015 till February 2016. Later I have hard times for a few months. It affected that my intelligence(manipulative skills too) has increased drastically. I started to see only myself and use people(in real life) like Obito used other Shinobi.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> You can always call Police(if there were no witnesses and person you talk to didn't record it).



Police aren't much help where I'm from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

But main conclusion in my case(I live in small town and people try to avoid me since I was a kid-like Naruto) is eat or be eaten.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Police aren't much help where I'm from.


Can I ask where you live? I'm from Poland.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> But main conclusion in my case(I live in small town and people try to avoid me since I was a kid-like Naruto) is eat or be eaten.


Ohhhh.


----------



## Yin (May 31, 2018)

These used to be my beliefs but some people are trying to ruin that ideology.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

And they put me on the nice list.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> I watched Death Note from October 2015 till February 2016. Later I have hard times for a few months. It affected that my intelligence(manipulative skills too) has increased drastically. I started to see only myself and use people(in real life) like Obito used other Shinobi.



Just make sure you know your limits. Because as shown with Obito, even people with a lesser intellect can get over on you and be the cause of your downfall if you give them room to. 

A hubris is every smart person's Achilles Heel.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Just make sure you know your limits. Because as shown with Obito, even people with a lesser intellect can get over on you and be the cause of your downfall if you give them room to.
> 
> A hubris is every smart person's Achilles Heel.


I know, but main thing about me is the fact that I am not easy to manipulate. Emotional speech or saying "you do wrong things) won't work. One time I was able to make angry two family members(I hate them for telling me what to do). At the same time I was able to tell my dad that they started to be aggressive. I only wanted to talk about telling me what to do. My older brother said "stop that", so I told him the truth about him.  I also added "you can change your future, but you will never change your past". I am not serious often(when I argue), but if someone try to attack my freedom I won't take easy on him(in the presence of my brother I have to be serious and try to win discussion, because he could sense my real thought and intentions).


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> I know, but main thing about me is the fact that I am not easy to manipulate. Emotional speech or saying "you do wrong things) won't work. One time I was able to make angry two family members(I hate them for telling me what to do). At the same time I was able to tell my dad that they started to be aggressive. I only wanted to talk about telling me what to do. My older brother said "stop that", so I told him the truth about him.  I also added "you can change your future, but you will never change your past". I am not serious often(when I argue), but if someone try to attack my freedom I won't take easy on him(in the presence of my brother I have to be serious and try to win discussion, because he could sense my real thought and intentions).



Oh yes, you can never allow yourself to be talk no jutsu'd. 

Two useful sources of inspiration for me when it comes to things like this have come from the most random sources:

"Just make up some feelings and pretend like you have them." -Fry, Futurama

"You cant tell people the truth, they'll think you're lying. You have to lie to them so they'll think you're telling the truth." -Lucy, I Love Lucy


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> I know, but main thing about me is the fact that I am not easy to manipulate. Emotional speech or saying "you do wrong things) won't work. One time I was able to make angry two family members(I hate them for telling me what to do). At the same time I was able to tell my dad that they started to be aggressive. I only wanted to talk about telling me what to do. My older brother said "stop that", so I told him the truth about him.  I also added "you can change your future, but you will never change your past". I am not serious often(when I argue), but if someone try to attack my freedom I won't take easy on him(in the presence of my brother I have to be serious and try to win discussion, because he could sense my real thought and intentions).


Hmmm, that's not that hard.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Hmmm, that's not that hard.


Yes, but when you have to explain it to 2 people(both quite smart and after university) who think that they are right. It is not that easy to hold your own.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Yes, but when you have to explain it to 2 people(both quite smart and after university) who think that they are right. It is not that easy to hold your own.


Who are these people??


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Who are these people??


I meant my family. It is a real pain in ass when you have 18 years older brother. When you are a kid he talks to you like to older person. When you are 18(like me), he treats you like a kid and still doesn't want to explain it. He started saying stupid things around 3 years ago. At that time he critizes me for having good marks at school(my average grade from 9 years of studying is 4.93/6.00).
He told me that I'm a failure who doesn't have friends, can't pass driving exam(now I have it). But if someone is being bullied since childhood, what can you expect from him? Being polite and liking everybody(till this day-as I mentioned-people look sometimes strange at me and make laugh).


----------



## Kumanri (Jun 5, 2018)

MacDonald's fastfood is cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 5, 2018)

Kumanri said:


> MacDonald's fastfood is cheap.


Are ya from America?


----------



## Kumanri (Jun 5, 2018)

No, I am from Asia. Seen the rise and fall of MacDonald's prices over the years. There was a brief period when it was relatively affordable though.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 5, 2018)

Kumanri said:


> No, I am from Asia. Seen the rise and fall of MacDonald's prices over the years. There was a brief period when it was relatively affordable though.


I Know your pain, bro. It is the same situation in Poland. It seems that not everyone can order things same way like in GTA SA.
Btw. I am proud, because of possibility to give ya 1st like.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 5, 2018)

I used to believe holding the B button and down while throwing a poke ball helped capturing a pokemon

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Jun 21, 2018)

They are not so strange, now I feel ashamed ...
I used to believe that men did not have nipples ... I left my mistake at 16, when I saw my boyfriend naked (the worst thing is that I asked him about it ... after 5 years, he still laughs at me)
Anathomy is not my way...


----------



## Stringer (Jun 23, 2018)

Rifulofthewest said:


> They are not so strange, now I feel ashamed ...
> I used to believe that men did not have nipples ... I left my mistake at 16, when I saw my boyfriend naked (the worst thing is that I asked him about it ... after 5 years, he still laughs at me)
> Anathomy is not my way...


bwahaha that's insane, I'm curious about the type of upbringing you had — where did you grow up?


----------



## Stringer (Jun 23, 2018)

in my teenage years I held misguided aversions towards money pretty much because of skewed notions regarding what was necessary for me to achieve what is now in retrospect, a romanticized and rather unfulfilling idea of _'true freedom'_

then I moved out of my parents' house -- once I had rent to pay and found out bitches love money, adjustments were made


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Jun 24, 2018)

Stringer said:


> bwahaha that's insane, I'm curious about the type of upbringing you had — where did you grow up?


I am from Spain
and I think I had a good education, or at least, normal .... that's why it's embarrassing, since I had no reason not to know (my sisters and my friends knew). But I insist that it is anti-intuitive! The males do not breastfeed, they should not have nipples.
I wish I had a bad sex education, so I would have excuses, but no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 24, 2018)

Rifulofthewest said:


> I am from Spain
> and I think I had a good education, or at least, normal .... that's why it's embarrassing, since I had no reason not to know (my sisters and my friends knew).* But I insist that it is anti-intuitive! The males do not breastfeed, they should not have nipples*.
> I wish I had a bad sex education, so I would have excuses, but no.


you would deprive me of my nipples? not cool, FYI nipple stimulation during sexual intercourse is enjoyable for men too! I'll keep mine thank you very much

that being said, it's great you managed to preserve your innocence that long tbf


----------



## Trueno (Jun 25, 2018)

That being a nice guy/sweet heart was a compliment and a good thing to be called by women.

That the people you care about wouldn't replace you.

Someone calling you their "one true friend" actually meant something.


----------



## Crow (Jul 19, 2018)

If I swallowed Watermelon seeds, a watermelon will grow in my belly
Step on a crack, break your mama's back
When the streetlights came on, it was time to come home
Girls peed out of their butts. Aaah Childhood was fun


----------



## LadyAmaltheaMoon (Jul 23, 2018)

I use to believe in God and Christianity, that is no more. I stopped believing but it was a process. I became a Wiccan in highschool, then a Anton LeVay Satanist but then I started to understand I was an Atheist in my 20s. It made life more open to me and the realization made up fantasies does not equate to reality.


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 28, 2018)

That friends will stick with you for long periods of time.


----------



## NW (Jul 28, 2018)

I thought the real world actually used to be black and white until someone invented the other colors, I thought fat people knew everything, and I thought grizzly bears were giant monster-sized creatures that regularly attacked cities.


----------



## Lew (Jul 28, 2018)

I used to think that people judged you on every thing you did, turns out most people don't give a shit


----------



## Toby (Jul 29, 2018)

Used to think there's a way to combine marginal increase in sales tax with a regressive sales tax and tiered income tax but I'm now increasingly sure people should just pay their taxes and stop complaining 

So I'm back to where I started as a kid 

Also I used to believe regular chili was good enough until I tasted Chipotle


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 30, 2018)

Also: I used to believe that medium to large boobs are awesome. That having more booty is awesome.

BUT TRY SLEEPING / WORKING OUT WITH THEM

I can't even wear most blouses anymore (yes, even blouses for females with little more space).
I can't even wear shorts anymore, because half of the goods hang out.

Why do they make mainstream female fashion for flat people only???\

(first world problems)


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 2, 2018)

I once knew a guy who claimed he has a television that shows tv-shows from the future. I was young and naive. Then another time he claimed he has a disco ball in his basement, but by that time I had realized the lie with the television I didn't believe him anymore. To this day I don't know if he had a discoball in his basement.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 4, 2018)

Mexican Unicorn said:


> Then another time he claimed he has a disco ball in his basement, but by that time I had realized the lie with the television I didn't believe him anymore. To this day I don't know if he had a discoball in his basement.


that sounds like a trap, good thing you didn't go down that basement


----------



## workingman (Aug 8, 2018)

- The World was Black & White (I think all kid thinks that way)
- Asshole and Vagina are connected (Oh boy you don't wanna see my imaginary fap)
- KFC,McDonald and other Fast food was expensive.  (It turns out my family was poor lel.  Our birthday was not a cake but KFC and etc).
- Dating is as simple as going out and have fun. (My ego was crushed)
- Life after graduation is hard (Atleast not as hard as it I thought it would be, Rent a house with your grad friend, work at a restaurant/cashier to sustain life and build connection while go for interview and share experiences with your mates, finally got a stable job.)

I haven't experiences marriage but oh boy, I am too optimistic about it.


----------



## Fëanáro (Aug 15, 2018)

I used to believe I needed to have an opinion about everything immediately. Like, say, the state of things in the Middle East, to give an example of the level of complicated issue. That since I was a "gifted kid" I needed to be able to come up with some response. Now, I've learned not to be ashamed to say "I don't know enough about that yet, I'd have to do more research" or "I have no personal experience with this topic so I need to listen to people who do" first, and then formulate my opinions after that. And sometimes that opinion can still be "that's a very complicated issue and I don't think I'm fully capable of weighing in on it."


----------



## Aruka (Aug 15, 2018)

Uh huh. Let's see and jog my memory for this.

I thought the moon probably tastes like a snowball.
Uh. I also thought the moon was made of cheese. Damn cartoons.
I suspected our neighbour of being a ghoul. True story. Scared myself.
Not exactly a belief, but I didn't know what "fuck" meant until I asked a teacher. Sheltered Catholic school girl. Go figure.
I was gullible enough to believe that the volumes of the encyclopedia that had info on voodoo and witchcraft were magic books—ie., grimoire.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 15, 2018)

That @Mexican Unicorn is Mexican


----------



## nobody (Aug 15, 2018)

I used to believe stripper's/thots were prostitute's.


----------



## Aruka (Aug 16, 2018)

Another one. I thought @White Wolf was a chick for half of the time I've know him/her/it.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Aruka said:


> Another one. I thought @White Wolf was a chick for half of the time I've know him/her/it.


Fair, I thought you were boring too.


----------



## Aruka (Aug 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Fair, I thought you were boring too.


Correction. You didn't like me and thought I was a useless arm-candy. Get your facts straight.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Aruka said:


> Correction. You didn't like me and thought I was a useless arm-candy. Get your facts straight.


I guess I left out the boring part... ;c 

You're still arm-candy just slightly more useful.  


I believed people weren't shit 99% of the time, youth was nice.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2018)

Aruka said:


> Another one. I thought @White Wolf was a chick for half of the time I've know him/her/it.


Same here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aruka (Aug 16, 2018)

Here's not. Not really mine, but I recall my friend thinking that the Captain Planet summon went like this...

Earth, Wind, Water, Fire, *UGH *(Heart)!
True story.


White Wolf said:


> I guess I left out the boring part... ;c
> 
> You're still arm-candy just slightly more useful.
> 
> ...


Slightly? In that case I'm taking my usefulness elsewhere.


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Same here.


Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 4, 2018)

When I was a teenager, I used to believe that if you were careful, hardworking and followed the rules, you would get what you wanted in the end. I eventually came to realize how naïve I was. 
People who've worked half as hard and sacrificed half as much as you, could be having a much better life in comparison. Just because you play by the rules, doesn’t mean that you’ll win. Life is a series of spontaneous changes and is really all about learning to ride the tide.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Nov 4, 2018)

I remember that when i was 4 i used to believe someone kept "breaking the moon"

And that the moon was some regenerating thing in the sky. 

So whenever crescent moons and such were showing, i thought some fuck up fucked up and broke a piece of it.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 4, 2018)

That happiness was obtainable.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 4, 2018)

As a small child, I used to believe I could control thunder. Somehow by concentrating, I can make this sound in my head that only I can hear(back then I thought everyone could hear it). And it sounds just like thunder, so that's what I figured it was.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2018)

When I was a teen, I used to belive that I would be best friends with my closest friends at the time, forever. As a teenager, your identity is still somewhat fluid. It hasn’t been formed entirely yet. So it’s no wonder why most high-school friends grow apart eventually. As people grow up, their identity begins to solidify and they find out what they truly stand for.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 6, 2018)

God


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2018)

I used to believe i was abnormal


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 6, 2018)

I used to believe I was gonna be the world's best karate man.


----------

